Ask HN: Why don't you use online code editors? - doomsdaychicken
======
Nadya
Because I still don't see the value add.

Everything they offer is already something that SublimeText+Plugins offers.
Except I have more control over SublimeText and its Plugins and the
configuration of those plugins.

I'd actually love for someone to explain why they use an online code editor,
for those that do. The only feature I could feasibly see is collab coding and
that sounds like a nightmare and not a benefit.

------
CyberFonic
Because I don't always have internet access. Besides my MacBook Pro is
perfectly good as a code editor and in many cases quicker than when you have
to put up with network latency.

------
uwu
they depend on the browser which can do things like suspending tabs or
crashing

